# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.13! ZTE and Motorola Update

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.13! ZTE and Motorola Update* *zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.13 ZTE and Motorola Update*     *We  ever are finding the better way to improve our solutions, if exist any  unsupported firmware, we are trying get it and we will be to add as  faster as we can.*  *What's new:*
------------------- *ZTE Modem MF638* (Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Modem MF645*  (Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Modem MF656*  (Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Relock, Heuristic Method)  *ZTE WF633* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method)  ** ZTE Android Edition StarText firmware P725AV1.0.0B13 added.*  ** Motorola XT615 added 2 unsupported firmwares.*  ** Motorola EX132 added 1 unsupported firmware.*
-----------------------------------------  *ZTE Modem IMEI repair take 2 zZKey Credits*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Today we release an update with added some motorola unsupported firmwares, and of course, new ZTE models are arriving*  
Thanks to @rosendohl13, @extensions_media, @compicarlose for beta testers  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @miguelshiro -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @WILUNLOCK -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

